# Mexican dwarf crays



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks to BA's Miss. sale, I was unable to resist buying one of these guys. I had hoped to get a pair, but as nearly as I could tell by looking at each one under the best light they had, all were the same sex. So I got one.. 

They're small, so I'd love to know if the sexual differences are noticeable before they're mature and if mine turns out to be a girl, where would be a good place to find her a mate ? or vice versa if it turns out to be male. Based on what I can remember of the difference between male and female, I believe the one I have is female, as I could not see any smaller leglike structures under the belly, which I think is what the boys have. Getting a pic of the belly is going to be a bit of a challenge, but I'll give it a shot.

For the moment it will be housed with some Amano shrimps in the scud tank, until I get another tank going, and then it will be housed in the new one, probably with the fan shrimp, as I want to find out if they'll be more likely to breed without any fish around. 

Are there any special feeding needs for these crays ? I know some crays eat a lot of plants, so should I be feeding this one veggies ? There is a huge pile of moss in the scud tank so it'll have that for the moment.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's the pic I use for sexing them.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Matt. That's roughly what I remembered.. the males have those little grasper things, the females don't. Any idea if those structures are present from birth or do they only show up when they hit sexual maturity ?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't think they are present at birth but show before maturity.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

It's a BOY !! Got a pic with the 16 mp digital and the pic enhanced it enough I can see it's a boy. The graspers are so tiny, they were just too hard to see with my unaided eye. I am tempted to go back tomorrow with a magnifying glass to see if I can find a female.
Thanks again for the reference pics, very helpful.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

No problem. Happy to be of help.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Wish me luck finding him a girlfriend.. I'd love for them to make some babies.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It shouldn't be too hard to find him a girlfriend.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

My CPO is a girl I believe....she killed my male 

This is quite normal for crays, the females usually grow larger and have larger claws in the CPOs. She's happily living in the wagtail sword tank with them and their babies.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Guess I'll keep them separated for most of the time then, assuming I find a lady cray. I read a couple of articles that suggested this as one means to successful breeding. I'll have to give it a shot.

And I think I have found him a gf.. at least I hope that's what she is. She's so tiny,even a magnifying glass didn't show me much, which I hope means she's a she.


----------

